# Friendly race...need help (new sailor)



## grampy26 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey everyone, I bought my first boat last year. My father and brother in law both have one too. We were going to do a "race" this summer down a long stretch of river. The 3 boats are: Grampian 26, Tanzer 26, and a CS 30. I want to do a rabbit start... so how do I determine how much time between each boat starting. I know from their ratings that the order will be Grampian, Tanzer, CS.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

So, you have more than a month to come up with a good way to cheat and win.
No prob


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

The difference in the ratings is seconds per mile. So you could calculate how far the "race" is going to be and figure your start times like that. So with the numbers I would use as the ratings chair at my club, the Grampian is 228 , the Tanzer is 216, and the CS is 156. The Grampian would start first, then the Tanzer 12 seconds later, then the CS a full minute after the Tanzer. This is very simplistic and seeing as this is just a run what ya brung, bragging rights race, it should work for you. These numbers are for a one mile run though. If it is longer, then you would need to multiply the values by the miles.


----------



## grampy26 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for the help 🙂 The course is 8.8 NM s (so about 10 miles). 

So the Grampian, then 120 sec later the Tanzer, then the CS 10 mins after the Tanzer.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

grampy26 said:


> Thanks for the help ? The course is 8.8 NM s (so about 10 miles).
> 
> So the Grampian, then 120 sec later the Tanzer, then the CS 10 mins after the Tanzer.


Yes that would work, but as I said, it is very simplistic. There is also the current on the river. Some boats mat do better in it than others.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

You could also use Time on Time calculation, which is what many phrf fleets use. Synchronize your watches, then everyone starts at the same time. As each boat finishes they note their finish time, then you apply the following method to calculate your corrected times:

Time on Time*(TOT) also uses ourPHRF*ratings but calculates*timecorrections as follows: Corrected*time= Elapsed*time*X 650/(550 +*PHRF). For example, if your*PHRF*rating was 120 and it took you 63.5 minutes to finish the race, your corrected*timewould be 63.5 X 650/670 = 61.6 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## grampy26 (Aug 27, 2018)

I know I can use that method as well. I just kind of like the idea of making it a race where we all "should" be crossing the line at the same time.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

grampy26 said:


> I know I can use that method as well. I just kind of like the idea of making it a race where we all "should" be crossing the line at the same time.


Yeah that is a fun way to do it. You could even make it more interesting by starting with your sails down. When the horn for each start goes, hoist your sails and go!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

There is no such thing as a friendly race!

*Buy a Cannon!*

:gunner

.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

grampy26 said:


> Thanks for the help ? The course is 8.8 NM s (so about 10 miles).
> 
> So the Grampian, then 120 sec later the Tanzer, then the CS 10 mins after the Tanzer.


You got to multiply the numbers given by 8.8 not 10,otherwise you are giving an unfair advantage to the slowest boat. You are learning the ways of racing already take advantage of whatever you can, even in a friendly race.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

grampy26 said:


> Thanks for the help ? The course is 8.8 NM s (so about 10 miles).
> 
> So the Grampian, then 120 sec later the Tanzer, then the CS 10 mins after the Tanzer.


To avoid having arguments for the next three years it would be better to use the exact course length x handicap seconds, rather than rounding to 10 miles for the distance. ToT would be quite complicated, and everyone would have to start at the same time to make that work. You want everyone to arrive at the same time (for the party!!), so the pursuit style start is the way to go. A rabbit start is something else. This video shows the rabbit in a small fleet of 505's starting:


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Parcipitated in a friendly race in Australia.Vessels all at anchor, Skippers ashore at a safety meeting. They down the flagon of rum, row to their vessel. I was on a 55' schooner. First time boat had actually sailed as skipper had just built it. Great sail in Sydney harbour. Leading until the skipper got lost while grinning up at the helicopter with the big TV camera. Much more to the story but not now.


----------



## grampy26 (Aug 27, 2018)

Someone had said earlier that the handicap is per mile. The course is 8.8 nautical miles, which converts to 10 miles. Is the handicap based in a nautical mile or mile?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

grampy26 said:


> Someone had said earlier that the handicap is per mile. The course is 8.8 nautical miles, which converts to 10 miles. Is the handicap based in a nautical mile or mile?


I would think it would be nautical miles since boatspeed is measured in knots not miles per hour.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

SchockT said:


> I would think it would be nautical miles since boatspeed is measured in knots not miles per hour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Yes, nautical miles. Sorry, I made the assumption that it was assumed. Damn, there is a lot of a$$ in that....... :wink


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We have a fun race each year at our club too. We go with a pursuit format so that everyone pretty much gets to the party at the same time. The finish is about 20 miles away, so we overnight there and sail home on Sunday. We used to start with boats anchored, but people began using 5 pound dinghy anchors, so it got silly to insist on that point. To liven up the competition, boats entered in our race get to use their engines for a total of 20 minutes, any time during the race. This makes the finish in light air very exciting, because you don't know if the guy you're about to pass will start up his engine and roar over the line ahead of you. Last time I counted there were 16 racers rafted up after the finish, plus an assortment of powerboats that came just for the party. It is quite popular.


----------

